# Any guesses on what Tasha is?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I know it is impossible to know with any certainty whatsoever without papers but can any of you people that have been around this breed a long time give an educated guess of what Tasha may be? I know she was listed at the kennel here where we got her as a "Pit Bull mix" but what I notice about her is that her head is smaller. That may or may not be common but it seems many that I see have larger heads but that again can just be genetics I suppose. 
She is also a little heavy and weighed almost 60 lbs when we got her which again could just be genetics as well correct? It probably was not worth the effort in typing this as I am almost certain I answered my own questions. :hammer:

Anyhow, here is a couple of pics from when we brought her home two years ago:



















She almost looks like she has some Boxer in her in this photo:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

im not expert but she looks like she has boxer in her to me IMO i dunno


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> im not expert but she looks like she has boxer in her to me IMO i dunno


You said that as I was editing the pictures and adding the last one that said she looks like a Boxer. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Her snout makes her look boxer. Its longer and not short like a boxer but it has that boxer shape and blunt nose. But manly she just looks pittie.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

boxerxpitbull


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. My vet thinks she looks purebred Pit Bull and she has been a vet for over 30 years, but that of course does not make her always right. 

Since Tasha weighs 60 lbs at her ideal looking weight I am wondering if there is indeed some Boxer in her but that is so hard to say with breeding. There could be some Mastiff from way back in the bloodline or a number of other things. With a rescue dog you don't get a whole lot of information. All they told me was that she was found wandering the streets at about 1 year old and was picked up. She was adopted by another family that had her for 3 years and then the owner had to be deployed to Iraq and they had nobody to take care of her. Not sure why him being deployed would cause that but maybe the wife didn't want to take care of her alone or something. The kennel said they brought her in after adopting her there just 3 years earlier and they were in tears having to give her up. I was about to adopt another blue and white female they had named, "Opus" and when I brought my wife to see her there was a note on her cage that said, "I am out for surgery getting spayed for adoption" so someone beat me to her. I was almost in tears. Then they told me about the dog there that many had taken a liking to and they referred to her as "The Iraq dog" as I said above her owner had to be deployed. Well since my son was also deployed to Iraq I felt some kind of a kinship and my wife and I took Tasha into the visiting rooms they have with the dog you are considering and we discussed adopting her with one of the girls that worked at the kennel. The rest is history and I just love her to death. She is the most loving dog I have ever had although she is my first APBT and my only dog as an adult. 
Hope I didn't bore you all too much with that story.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gorgeous, that's what she is. Gorgeous, just gorgeous.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have pictures of her standing up and from the side? If she is boxer/pit you would see that in the body. Of course again nothing for sure. I think it is funny how the vet thinks she is "purebred APBT" without knowing for sure. Whatever she is she is just a doll!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Betty and Lisa. I will try and get some pictures of her standing.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I'd say she is a dog a brown one with an adorable face.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I'd say she is a dog a brown one with an adorable face.


Thanks my friend. :rofl:

I had two kids ask, "Is she a red nose or a blue nose?" 
I said, "She is a black nose" and then educated them on color. :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

some one needs to educate them thats on our side.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Thanks my friend. :rofl:
> 
> I had two kids ask, "Is she a red nose or a blue nose?"
> I said, "She is a black nose" and then educated them on color. :rofl:


LMAO! Oh thats so funny. I have had people ask me if Lil mom was red or blue nosed, and I am like noooooo... If she was red or blue nosed her nose would be red or blue not black lmao.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO! Oh thats so funny. I have had people ask me if Lil mom was red or blue nosed, and I am like noooooo... If she was red or blue nosed her nose would be red or blue not black lmao.


Could we cross a blue nose and a red nose and get a purple nose? The pups would be worth $3,000 at least! :hammer::rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Could we cross a blue nose and a red nose and get a purple nose? The pups would be worth $3,000 at least! :hammer::rofl:


Actually you can! The crossing of the Blue and Red is how you get "Champagnes" that have more of a purple nose ( violet nosed) like my Bumble Bee,Stack, and Gehuad.

























I don't get no $3000 for them tho:rain::rain:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Actually you can! The crossing of the Blue and Red is how you get "Champagnes" that have more of a purple nose ( violet nosed) like my Bumble Bee,Stack, and Gehuad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Not bad. I want a green nose pit....


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Not bad. I want a green nose pit....


You need a blue Razor's Edge and a yellow Tant or Garner dog, that should give you a nice green.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> You need a blue Razor's Edge and a yellow Tant or Garner dog, that should give you a nice green.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

:goodpost:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I know it is impossible to know with any certainty whatsoever without papers but can any of you people that have been around this breed a long time give an educated guess of what Tasha may be? I know she was listed at the kennel here where we got her as a "Pit Bull mix" but what I notice about her is that her head is smaller. That may or may not be common but it seems many that I see have larger heads but that again can just be genetics I suppose.
> She is also a little heavy and weighed almost 60 lbs when we got her which again could just be genetics as well correct? It probably was not worth the effort in typing this as I am almost certain I answered my own questions. :hammer:
> 
> Anyhow, here is a couple of pics from when we brought her home two years ago:
> ...


She looks like a beautiful boxing pit to me..:woof:


----------

